# dog chewed up cd



## eviltwin66six (Oct 19, 2008)

my dog chewed up a cd and swallowed some pieces.what should i do??i dont think it will digest or do you think it will come out?


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

Wow...Uhm...I'm not sure...I would watch him/her for a couple days. If was a lot or big pieces I would take them to the vet. But yeah...wow...next time make sure your house is "dog proof" to say the least...lol


----------



## eviltwin66six (Oct 19, 2008)

my house is very clean and dog proofed.he somehow got to a cd that fell behind the bed.


----------



## GaffMan (Aug 6, 2009)

When mine was 4 months old she got ahold of a razor blade and ate half of it I took her to the vet they did an xray and said it passed fine now i never went looking through her poop to make sure it came out but shes fine now, like mom said I'd just watch her go to the bathroom make sure no blood is coming out.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

yea they get a hold of anything...Hope your dog is ok... What u may take into thought is if say your doing something and you may not be able to watch the dog very well like cleaning or on the phone..crate the dog for a bit till you can have your total attention set for the dog... My dog chewed through a chord which was attached to my fan in my computer room within seconds... They love to chew and will chew basically anything they can get a hold of.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Hope your dog is ok... First thing my pup destroyed was a blackberry...She was slick and had her bone next to her so every time I looked i was fooled by the bone.


----------



## eviltwin66six (Oct 19, 2008)

ok thanks guys.i will keep a eye on his bathroom breaks.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

And I thought eating a diaper was bad. I hope you pooch is ok. sounds like it might hurt a bit.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yup the best you can do is just watch the dog and hope everything comes out ok  lol if you notice any blood in the stool call or go to the vet.


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

You can try giving your dog some Pepcid AC (10mg 2x a day) - We do this with Akasha when she swallows something not good. If your pup isn't better in a couple of days, or starts vomitting I would get them into the vet immediately !


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> And I thought eating a diaper was bad. I hope you pooch is ok. sounds like it might hurt a bit.


HAHA...:rofl:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I agree with the part about vomitting. That's normally a pretty good sign of an obstruction, keep a close eye on him and hope he's ok


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

You need to watch for the following: 
- lethargic
- lack of eating
- drinking more or not at all
- lack of energy
- bloody diarrhea
- just diarrhea
- possible vomiting
- stomach sensitivity

Check for the next week:
- walk dog on leash to potty
- check for diarrhea for pieces of the CD 
- stomach looks full or bloated
- take temperature 

Many times when a dog has an obstruction s/he will starting with lack of eating & drinking, start having diarrhea, will start to get a temperature (remember a dog runs from 100' to 102' normal) Now the temp can go either way when there is an obstruction 

Now you want to make sure the dog is passing the CD, and you can help the dog by giving him mineral oil to make the diarrhea as well ... So not give to much. 

If in the next three days you have not seen any of the pieces of the CD in the next 72 hours .. GO TO THE VET 

Hope this helps


----------

